# nasty ears



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a thread from the other day... scroll down and get the purple ear solution.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41705&highlight=purple+solution


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

It sounds like yeast to me. Pippa's ears were like that last summer and I had to clean them constantly. She's either overcome her yeast infections (it was on her skin too) or her diet change has helped. Our vet makes us "burrows solution" which we use to treat and prevent infections and it also acts as an inflammatory. Try supplementing your dogs diet with natural probiotics from all natural yogurt or buy the capsules at the health food store. The good bacteria from the probiotics will kill the yeast.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Make sure when you clean the ears you SQUIRT a fair amount of liquid in. You have to Squirt it in. If you don't, the liquid does not get down in the canal far enough to get rid of where the yeast may be lying in wait...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you always keep the fur around her ears clipped?
...under the flap, around the canal, infront of the ear (by her face) and under her ears (around her neck)...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PLEASE don't use Q-tips in your dog's ears. It is really much better to get a pair of hemostats (either curved or straight will work) and hold a triple sized cotton ball with the hemos and use that as a Q-Tip. Much safer, you can't get in as far, which is good. 

How old is Blush? Are ears the only recurring issue that she has, or does she have skin/coat problems or hot spots? If so, I'd ask to have her thyroid levels checked, as recurrent ear infections are one of the symptoms of hypothyroidism (usually the others are present, as well, but not always.)

If she is swimming, you might consider using swimmers ear solution after each swim - or, Listerine. Occasionally dusting Gold Bond powder in her ears will help keep them dry, as moisture is the big factor.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily had one ear like that. Just tons of brown gunk, but the ear was never red and never smelled. I cleaned it religiously every day. Some days were better than others. A few months down the road it went to an ear infection. After treatment with Tresaderm it all cleared up and now is just like the other ear. I think some infections are kept just on the brink of control by our constant care and while it just seems like excess gunk, it's actually a slow brewing infection.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Do you always keep the fur around her ears clipped?
> ...under the flap, around the canal, infront of the ear (by her face) and under her ears (around her neck)...


yep, I trim her up every week-always have


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> PLEASE don't use Q-tips in your dog's ears. It is really much better to get a pair of hemostats (either curved or straight will work) and hold a triple sized cotton ball with the hemos and use that as a Q-Tip. Much safer, you can't get in as far, which is good.
> 
> How old is Blush? Are ears the only recurring issue that she has, or does she have skin/coat problems or hot spots? If so, I'd ask to have her thyroid levels checked, as recurrent ear infections are one of the symptoms of hypothyroidism (usually the others are present, as well, but not always.)
> 
> If she is swimming, you might consider using swimmers ear solution after each swim - or, Listerine. Occasionally dusting Gold Bond powder in her ears will help keep them dry, as moisture is the big factor.


Blush is 6 months, she has no other problems. coat & skin look great, never had a hot spot. 

i was using cotton balls, but they didn't get all of the stuff. So DH holds a small flashlight & I use the q-tips, never going deeper than I can see. She never flinches or acts pained.

I bought a commercial ear powder for her, meant for drying-it seems to work well, just nothing slows down the gunk.

Sounds like I need to go ahead and make an appointment before it gets any worse. We have been cleaning her ears 3X weekly since she was 12 weeks old. have been do this daily for 2 months.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but my Tysen is in the exact same boat as Blush was except with both ears. No smelling, no more scratching just normal, just lots of brown gunk. I was cleaning daily and took him to the vet and he got a cortisone injection and he hasn't had any ear gunk since. I don't want to have to give him a shot once a month though either. Anyone have any guesses? He does lick at his paws some but not obsessively and he does scratch his ears and head but again not obsessively and I don't think any more than normal. 

How did Blush's situations end up?

I use the power purple solution, but probably not often enough, or with enough solution to get into the canal. I may try giving him some yogurt if it does kill yeast. A post above mentioned their dog was on the bring of an ear infection, and I almost hope it is so I know what it is at least.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

What are you cleaning the ears with & how are you cleaning them? Some ear cleaning products contribute to the problem. When looking for a good ear cleaner, you want to ensure the following:

1) NO ALCOHOL
2) Balances the ph
3) Acidifies
4) Hypoallergenic
5) Gentle enough for routine use


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I am using the purple power formula which is mainly alcohol. If you search for purple power you can see the exact ingredients in it. I've been recommended this by a groomer and a few people here on GRF.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Listerine here, for routine cleaning. Awesome. Never any problems with ears.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Heather's (Arcane) Healthy Ear Recipe. I used it on Penny a week or two ago and it works wonders.



> *Healthy* Ear *Recipe
> 
> *1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
> 1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Here is Heather's (Arcane) Healthy Ear Recipe. I used it on Penny a week or two ago and it works wonders.


 
Interesting mixture, in that there is an antibiotic in it (contraindicated for yeast), and an antifungal (which is used for treating yeast). I would be hesitant to use anything with an antibiotic if yeast is present, and have used miconozole (Monostat) by itself if there is.
Since using Listerine for routine cleansing, and having the dogs on probiotics, I have not had a single problem with ears.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

How much Listerine are you administering? Also, what kind and how much probiotics?

So is this red/brown gunk in his ears yeast?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Interesting mixture, in that there is an antibiotic in it (contraindicated for yeast), and an antifungal (which is used for treating yeast). I would be hesitant to use anything with an antibiotic if yeast is present, and have used miconozole (Monostat) by itself if there is.
> Since using Listerine for routine cleansing, and having the dogs on probiotics, I have not had a single problem with ears.


 
Although many times there are secondary bacterial infections along with the yeast. Heather had said her physician is the one who came up with this when his dog was not getting any results from any of the standard protocol.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I showed my vet the Recipe and she said go ahead and try it... it wont hurt the dogs and to let her know how it worked..so far Cruisers ears are much better


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> How much Listerine are you administering? Also, what kind and how much probiotics?
> 
> So is this red/brown gunk in his ears yeast?


I saturate a triple sized cotton ball with it. 
I use Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer. All my dogs get 1/2 tspn daily on their food.

Red/brown "gunk" is not necessarily yeast, but could be ear mites. The mites bite, causing blood to mix with the waxy exudate, causing it to be red/brown "gunk". Ear mites are treated specifically. 
This is why, other than for routine cleaning, I recommend that any infection be diagnosed by a vet in order to treat it properly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Although many times there are secondary bacterial infections along with the yeast. Heather had said her physician is the one who came up with this when his dog was not getting any results from any of the standard protocol.


I understand that. It just seems odd to me to have both in one preparation, as it seems that they would counteract each other.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL-I am flabbergasted. Why would people want to use all these home-preparations for ear cleaners instead of buying an appropriate product that's formulated by a veterinary dermatologist???     

*DermaPet MalAcetic Otic* is one of the highest quality natural ear cleaners on the market made by a renowed veterinary dermatologist. All of their products are superior & many have been tested against others & came out ahead.

I'm absolutely stunned. I'm sitting here trying to figure this out!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't use regular ear cleaning methods with Daisy because she has a ear hematoma. I have to be really careful with anything that causes her to shake her head. Putting anything liquid in her ears is out of the question. 

I'm using Arcane's healthy ear recipe too. She doesn't shake her head at all when I put it in her ears ... and she doesn't run from me either 

She has a vet appt next week, I'm going to talk to the vet about it and see if what he thinks.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I can't use regular ear cleaning methods with Daisy because she has a ear hematoma. I have to be really careful with anything that causes her to shake her head. Putting anything liquid in her ears is out of the question. ...


That is certainly understandable. :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Arcane's Healthy Ear Recipe is not a cleaner. It was created by her physician when all the standard veterinary protocols had not helped the doc's dog's ears. For a cleaner I've used the Vet Solutions ear cleaner and been very pleased.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I flush the dog's ears as part of their regular grooming routine. I put in a cleaning solution, let it soak then after soaping up the rest of the dog GENTLY run warm water down and let the running water flush out anything that's in there. Then ear solution is put in and after the dog is dry the ears are checked and treated if needed. This is the protocol where I work, all dogs bathed get this done - even two vets who have their dogs done.

No problems in my guys for ears in a very long time. 

With the Arcane's recipe, I would only use that if nothing else worked, and then three times a day for a week or so. I'd be hesitant to use it once a week as a preventative - wouldn't that promote drug resistant bugs?

Lana


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Arcane's Healthy Ear Recipe is not a cleaner. It was created by her physician when all the standard veterinary protocols had not helped the doc's dog's ears. For a cleaner I've used the Vet Solutions ear cleaner and been very pleased.


It's working as an ear cleaner though. It loosens up the gunk and then I can wipe it out, it's easier when the ears are lubricated.

Why do you say it is not a cleaner? I'm not using anything else anymore, this is just working generally all the way around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> It's working as an ear cleaner though. It loosens up the gunk and then I can wipe it out, it's easier when the ears are lubricated.
> 
> Why do you say it is not a cleaner? I'm not using anything else anymore, this is just working generally all the way around.


 
I just wouldn't use medication such as antibiotic cream/ steroid cream/ and a yeast medication JUST for cleaning. If she's had issues with infection or yeast or even allergy, then I would use once a week or so but just for routine cleaning I would use a gentle cleaner. No good is being done medicating if it's not needed and there is the possibility of them becoming resistant.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotcha. Yes, I'm at the tail end of the one week using everyday. So far so good :crossfing

She's had issues with her ears since she was a year old. If I don't keep them clean and use some type of antibiotic weekly, she will get an infection ... whether it's bacteria or yeast I really don't know. Probably both, just our luck.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Gotcha. Yes, I'm at the tail end of the one week using everyday. So far so good :crossfing
> 
> She's had issues with her ears since she was a year old. If I don't keep them clean and use some type of antibiotic weekly, she will get an infection ... whether it's bacteria or yeast I really don't know. Probably both, just our luck.


With Daisy's history sounds as if she would be one that would benefit from the once a week routine once she's clear.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> LOL-I am flabbergasted. Why would people want to use all these home-preparations for ear cleaners instead of buying an appropriate product that's formulated by a veterinary dermatologist???
> 
> *DermaPet MalAcetic Otic* is one of the highest quality natural ear cleaners on the market made by a renowed veterinary dermatologist. All of their products are superior & many have been tested against others & came out ahead.
> 
> I'm absolutely stunned. I'm sitting here trying to figure this out!


Why would someone use a high priced product when many home preparations, approved by veterinarians, work every bit as well?
As I have repeatedly stated, if there is an infection, having a veterinarian diagnose it is very important, but for routine cleaning home preparations can work as well, or better, than many products on the market.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Bock said:


> How did Blush's situations end up?


Blush was treated with an ear product...too tired to think of the name right now...it was a steroid. she didn't improve (actually got worse...) so we added antihistamines. still not much help.

we traced it back to the canidae switch & their adding of Barley. she was then tested & is allergic to Gluten. she is doing great on a Gluten free diet. her ears are beautiful, but even one slip up (the ups man & his dog cookies) will set her back. by that evening, her ears were inflamed & she was itching all over...

might be worth your while to try him for a month or so on Blush's Gluten free diet. she eats Taste of the Wild High Prairie (but it caused anal gland issues with her...she gets fiber powder added to her food) and we use carrots, apples, peanut butter & EVO gluten free treats as snacks.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen got a cortisone shot that totally cleared up his ears, so vets say it is allergies for sure and not an ear or yeast infection (as far as the main thing wrong with him, but maybe as a result of the allergies). Vet recommended a fish and potato diet which we are switching to currently (California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato). If this does work we will do use an elimination process to determine what he is allergic to. If this doesn't work vet said it is probably an allergy to something he is inhaling and said we may have to get skin tests, although his allergy is not bad enough to warrant skin testing in my opinion.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> ....we traced it back to the canidae switch & their adding of Barley. she was then tested & is allergic to Gluten. she is doing great on a Gluten free diet. her ears are beautiful, but even one slip up (the ups man & his dog cookies) will set her back. by that evening, her ears were inflamed & she was itching all over...
> 
> It might be worth your while to try him for a month or so on Blush's Gluten free diet. she eats Taste of the Wild High Prairie (but it caused anal gland issues with her...she gets fiber powder added to her food) and we use carrots, apples, peanut butter & EVO gluten free treats as snacks.


Yes, many dogs are sensitive to gluten, which is found in grains. I'm glad you found that out, & are utilizing a grain-free food. 

When dogs eat something they're sensitive (i.e. allergic) to, those allergens cause cause BIG problems for a LONG time - one little cookie can be a huge setback, as you found out. When I took Goldie to do therapy at an old folks home on Christmas, this elderly man sneaked 3 tiny pieces of Charlie Bear treats in her mouth (I watch her sooo carefully too, but he did it so fast!!!!!!) & two days later, Goldie was scratching her body & her ears. Fortunately, because Goldie has such a strong immune system & the treats were so small, her body rid itself of the allergens in about a week. Whew!


----------

